

New York Times: The Anti-Social-Network Social Network - mikekarnj
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/03/the-anti-social-network-social-network/?src=tptw

======
foulmouthboy
Title should be fixed so that it doesn't make one think that New York Times is
the social network in question.

------
mikekarnj
What do you guys think of algorithms? Do they work well? Know of any good
examples?

